# mini LED voltmeters



## philkeys (Dec 1, 2011)

I have found cheap mini LED voltmters to be very useful. You can find them on ebay and Google for about $5, sometimes much less. They don't require a separate power supply. Usually it's just a small board with three leads, common, power and voltage to be measured. I have one permanently installed in a battery powered locomotive's tender to display the battery voltage whenever it is turned on. I have another with a battery connector that makes it easy to check battery voltage when it is not connected.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Great idea....

Alternative voltage monitoring/displays and audible low voltage alarms can be viewed at the link below. I recently installed a 5-cell monitor/display with low voltage alarm in a new 18.5V, 5000mAh Li-Po powered project, $3.64 for the monitor and $36.00 for the Li-Po. These devices are designed for Lithium-Ion or Lithium-Ion Poly cells, but can certainly be used to monitor any type multiple cell battery used of our models. The voltage monitors are available with adjustable low voltage audible and or visual alerts. There are also PCB's or protection circuits available with all the bells and whistles for cell monitoring, charging and voltage displays for Lithium batteries.

battery voltage monitor and accessories link 

Michael


----------

